# 1902 Orient Leader Model 77



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 28, 2020)

This bike was on its way to the Copake auction this year.....when I realized interception was an option though....I had to. 

This 1902 Orient "semi-racer" has seen a partial "restore" to make it a rider. IE Stutzman rims, Harper tires, silver paint on the brightwork etc. 
I call this bike a "semi-racer" but it was marketed alongside the Orient racer and the catalog clearly paints a picture of racers preference being key in their choice of frame. 
I wager there are very few legitimate Orient frames that saw track time left on two wheels, this may well be one of them. 

It looks like the front hub may be original, the brightwork appears that it will clean up nicely. 
I will RE-un_REstore it, period rims, tires, spokes, remove the silver and see if there is any remnant of paint detail left or if it was just flat black anyway - 

Based on the catalog image I tend to lean toward the suspicion the bars/stem are not original to the bike though some closer inspection is due, gotta look at those options closer. 
To pick up in a week or so, I will post more pics as I make progress.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 28, 2020)

So the bars mounted are def. a deeper drop and the stem appears to be a later one. 
I have a nice set of short "bulldog" grips that will go with this bike ultimately, the search is on for a set of bars that compliment it just right.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2020)

Ohhh!
That one is nice!
Definitely looking forward to the progress reports.


----------



## dubsey55 (Jan 28, 2020)

Very nice indeed!   Are the crank arms 7 inch, or, the "optional" 6 1/2" (CTC) parts??  If the latter , I would most definately assume racer.  Yes, the silver needs to go, and the correct bars would be nice, but I cant say anything terribly bad about the current wheelset.  Looks very road worthy, and,  bet  it rides fantastic !  Please keep us posted,,,


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 28, 2020)

dubsey55 said:


> Very nice indeed!   Are the crank arms 7 inch, or, the "optional" 6 1/2" (CTC) parts??  If the latter , I would most definately assume racer.  Yes, the silver needs to go, and the correct bars would be nice, but I cant say anything terribly bad about the current wheelset.  Looks very road worthy, and,  bet  it rides fantastic !  Please keep us posted,,,




I'll know soon the details on options- 
The rims are Stutzman and tires are harper, I wager it is rideable. I'll prob take it for a little loop if the tires are glued


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I'll know soon the details on options-
> The rims are Stutzman and tires are harper, I wager it is rideable. I'll prob take it for a little loop if the tires are glued



It looks like it wants to be ridden.

It needs to be ridden, not hidden.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 2, 2020)

I think these are going to do wonders on this bike @dfa242


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 24, 2020)

Here we are 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

The Stutzman family are the best!


----------



## TonyD (Apr 24, 2020)

That’s a beauty. The geometry of the frame and the rider position look like they were meant to get there in a hurry. I love it. Great job. Again.!


TonyD


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Here we are
> 
> View attachment 1180732
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!
What saddle is that on there?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 25, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> What saddle is that on there?









I’m not sure what it is but it was the saddle mounted when I purchased it and it appears period and appropriate so it will stay- 
Only sign I found on it is the funky boxed X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> View attachment 1181309
> 
> I’m not sure what it is but it was the saddle mounted when I purchased it and it appears period and appropriate so it will stay-
> Only sign I found on it is the funky boxed X
> ...



Looks good on there.


----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 26, 2020)

catfish said:


> Beautiful bike!




Thanks bud, and thanks for adding the pics to the main brain of images- I’ll add them here too for posterity-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Apr 26, 2020)

Definitely a looker Jesse, I know you'll do it justice. 

Sean


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 27, 2020)

Full set of finished pics - 

Exceptional craft and detail in this build. 
For anyone who has an Orient in hiding, bring her out in the sunshine and appreciate the beast!


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2020)

*Leonard B. Gaylor (1857-1931*

1887-1893 President of Eagle Bicycle Manufacturing Company (Stamford CT) and inventor of the Eagle high wheel safety bicycle (April 19, 1887 patent date).

1893-1899 Vice President of Black Manufacturing Company (Erie PA) and creator of Tribune bicycles and related patents.

October 1901 Gaylor becomes General Manager of Waltham Manufacturing Company (Waltham MA) to rejuvenate their Orient bicycle line and inventor of the Orient Buckboard.

From January 30, 1901 issue of _The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review:_


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 27, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Full set of finished pics -
> 
> Exceptional craft and detail in this build.
> For anyone who has an Orient in hiding, bring her out in the sunshine and appreciate the beast!
> ...




Fantastic job. 
Looks amazing!
Great to see the close up photos,  particularly that wonderful saddle.
Are the 'toe-clips', for want of a better expression, period, or recently made?
Either way,  I'd love to see more photos to try and copy them  I like their style.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 28, 2020)

The French always put the artist into the product!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 29, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Fantastic job.
> Looks amazing!
> Great to see the close up photos, particularly that wonderful saddle.
> Are the 'toe-clips', for want of a better expression, period, or recently made?
> Either way, I'd love to see more photos to try and copy them I like their style.




Those clips are period and original though by coincidence Reed in NJ did do an exact reproduction of this style- want to say he even put them on eBay fairly recently? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

